
Python 3 support in scientific Python projects - davidism
https://python3statement.github.io/
======
davidism
The biggest objection to switching to 3 has been that library support hasn't
been there. It's pretty clear that despite reservations about 3, the support
is there now. Getting major libraries in the scientific community to focus
attention at three can only be good for improvements in support, performance,
and adoption.

